# [Solved] Wirless problems

## Facu

Hi all. I'm having problems to get wirless. I tried using wicd, wicd-ncruses, NetworkManager, wpa_supplicant, and none works... :S

The wifi was working but just when I used an AP without password. So this discards problems with controllers. And now, even without password I cant get it works.

I try to connect using this commands:

```

wpa_passphrase essid key > /var/tmp/wiconn

wpa_supplicant -B -Dwext -iwlan0 -c/var/tmp/wiconn

dhcpcd wlan0

```

Everything works fine until dhcpcd. This give me:

[/code]

dhcpcd[4439]: version 5.6.4 starting

dhcpcd[4439]: all: configured as a router, not a host

dhcpcd[4439]: wlan0: waiting for carrier

dhcpcd[4439]: timed out

dhcpcd[4439]: allowing 8 seconds for IPv4LL timeout

dhcpcd[4439]: timed out

[/code]

My ifconfig -a

```

eth0: flags=4163<UP,BROADCAST,RUNNING,MULTICAST>  mtu 576

        inet 192.168.0.6  netmask 255.255.255.0  broadcast 255.255.255.255

        ether e0:69:95:e0:bc:e5  txqueuelen 1000  (Ethernet)

        RX packets 3929  bytes 1345326 (1.2 MiB)

        RX errors 0  dropped 0  overruns 0  frame 0

        TX packets 4011  bytes 868535 (848.1 KiB)

        TX errors 0  dropped 0 overruns 0  carrier 3  collisions 0

lo: flags=73<UP,LOOPBACK,RUNNING>  mtu 65536

        inet 127.0.0.1  netmask 255.0.0.0I tried run:

        loop  txqueuelen 0  (Local Loopback)

        RX packets 60  bytes 4424 (4.3 KiB)

        RX errors 0  dropped 0  overruns 0  frame 0

        TX packets 60  bytes 4424 (4.3 KiB)

        TX errors 0  dropped 0 overruns 0  carrier 0  collisions 0

wlan0: flags=4099<UP,BROADCAST,MULTICAST>  mtu 1500

        ether e0:91:53:4e:84:1b  txqueuelen 1000  (Ethernet)

        RX packets 23  bytes 1540 (1.5 KiB)

        RX errors 0  dropped 0  overruns 0  frame 0

        TX packets 0  bytes 0 (0.0 B)

        TX errors 0  dropped 0 overruns 0  carrier 0  collisions 0

```

Using wicd, or networkmanager. no works, and no message error but this does not connect.

I tried run:

dhcpcd -k wlan0

and

dhcpcd -k eth0

before run dhcpcd wlan0. And it not works.

Sorry if I have errors writing. I speak spanish. I hope somebody please can help me.

Bytes!  :Wink: Last edited by Facu on Wed Dec 04, 2013 4:18 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## BradN

 *Quote:*   

> And now, even without password I cant get it works.

 

This makes me suspect something has changed, if what was working before doesn't work now.

Does dmesg say anything about missing firmware?  In fact, are any messages showing up there when you try to connect?

----------

## Facu

Yes, but i dont know what I change :S Anyway, before just works without password, and I need to get work with wpa.

I saw the dmesg like you suggest, and this is the only I found:

See in my dmesg:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> [165962.451635] wlan0: authenticate with b0:48:7a:af:cf:ca
> 
> [165962.467385] wlan0: send auth to b0:48:7a:af:cf:ca (try 1/3)
> ...

 

Here is the dmesg complete.

http://bpaste.net/show/154810/

I need to remark that just now, I have NetworkManager, wicd and wpa_supplicant installed at the same time. This can get problems?

----------

## Facu

Somebody have an idea?  :Sad: 

----------

## Facu

Fixed!  :Smile: 

I only added "wifi" to my variable USE in /etc/portage/make.conf

And of course, after that:

emerge --sync

emerge --update --deep --newuse world

Bytes!  :Wink: 

----------

